# Problème de connexion Wifi avec Freebox V6



## amsolo (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

Premier message pour moi, et évidemment c'est pour une demande d'aide   


J'ai une freebox V6 depuis janvier. Tout marchait nickel (wifi compris) mais depuis 2-3 jours, sans que je m'explique pourquoi, je ne parviens plus à me connecter à internet sur mon mac. J'ai toujours la TV, je peux toujours utiliser le service FreeWifi (connexion à partir de la wifi d'un voisin), mais plus à ma propre connexion. Quand je tente, en indiquant la clé WPA (fournie par Free dès le début, je ne l'ai pas changé), il me dit "délai de connexion dépassé". 
Dans la mesure où je n'ai rien changé dans ma configuration auparavant, j'ai du mal à comprendre d'où ca vient. 

Puis en allant sur les fora, ca parle de DNS, de canal, etc. Je suis plutôt du genre débutant, donc je n'y comprends pas grand chose . Par contre j'ai emménagé dans un immeuble neuf, et les nouveaux locataires arrivent petit à petit (avec des nouvelles freebox parfois), donc peut-être que l'histoire des canaux se répètent pour moi. 

En conclusion, est ce que quelqu'un peut m'indiquer comment régler mon pb avec des mots simples (   ). 

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## amsolo (22 Février 2012)

Personne n'a d'idées pour moi  ?


----------



## amsolo (23 Février 2012)

je suis dépité. Je comprends rien. Même ma connection Freewifi n'est pas toujours facile à obtenir. Quand je pense que j'ai eu aucun pb pendant plusieurs semaines 

Je réclame votre aide, oh vous force geek.


----------



## littledebile (24 Février 2012)

Salut 

Voici une manipulation simple qui peut dépanner ta problématique de Wi-Fi : 

- Menu Pomme
- Préférences Systèmes
- Réseau 
- Sélectionner "Airport" ou "Wi-Fi" dans la colonne de gauche
- Cliquer sur "Avancé" sur la partie droite.
- Dans le tableau se trouvent tous les réseaux wifi auxquels s'est connecté ton mac
- Supprime à l'aide du moins "-" ta Freeboox et free wifi
- Valide avec OK 
- Appliquer 
- Dans la partie supérieur tu as "configuration :" 
- Clique sur ta configuration et choisi "modifier les configurations"
- Dans la petite fenêtre fait le plus "+" et nomme la comme tu veux (wifimaison, free2, etc)
- Clique sur "Terminer"
- Appliquer
- Reconnectes toi sur ta Freebox. 

Cordialement


----------



## amsolo (28 Février 2012)

Merci, j'essaye ça ce soir


----------

